# Anyone using Slate Digital Virtual Console Collection?



## danielcartisano (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyone using the VCC?

If so, do you use it on every VST channel (I say this because I'll usually have one fader in Cubase for Cinematic Strings, one for Strings LO and Strings HI for Albion, etc) in your template or just on specific tracks? Or do you use it to warm up audio such as vocals, guitars, bass guitar, etc. ?

I've already picked up the VBC and FG-X which are really great.

I'm going to download the demos first but just wanted to get a second opinion and your general thoughts on it.


Cheers guys.


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 30, 2013)

Yep, was a beta tester.

I usually put an instance of vcc channel on each track or channel into one instance of the mixbus on the 2 buss.

(You can put the channel instance pre or post any other fx you might have on the channel to drive it differently.)

Sometimes I use separate instances of the mixbuss on different subgroups too.
An economical version is to place an instance of the vcc channel on each subgroup buss ( drums, pads, vox, guitars etc) then into an instance of the mixbuss on your 2-buss/ master.

I also don't use oversampling, for orchestral type material I prefer the Brit N (Neve) model.

An important thing is making sure you set the levels correctly, watching vu's, gain staging & how hard you drive it. 

E.G. I track & mix low so I set my global calibration around -18/ -20 for nominal levels inside the plugin.


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 30, 2013)

ceemusic @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Yep, was a beta tester.
> 
> I usually put an instance of vcc channel on each track or channel into one instance of the mixbus on the 2 buss.
> 
> ...




Ok that sounds good.

I already have the Virtual Buss Compressors that I'm using on all my submix buss.... (Strings LO, Strings HI, Brass LO, Brass HI, Woods, Perc, Epic Perc, Synths, Guitars, etc)

I think the only time I'd use the VCC would be as the first in on my master buss or to put on individual audio tracks like vocals, guitars, percussion or anything else I've tracked myself.

Anyone that has both the VCC and VBC want to chime in? If so, do you use both at the same time? I'm assuming the VBC are more compressors (obviously) and the VCC is to achieve the sound of running your session through an SSL. In that sense, you can use both correct?


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 30, 2013)

I have VBC (& VTM) but I usually use those on the source mix when mastering although you can certainly use them on mixing as well.

I use VBC on my drum buss quite a bit.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Dec 1, 2013)

FYI - The new update for VBC is buggy and you should wait on updating or installing.

I believe it's 1.0.1.8...... 1.0.1.6 is fine. This is on a Mac in Pro Tools BTW.

Proceed at your own risk!

Mr A


----------



## danielcartisano (Dec 1, 2013)

Mr. Anxiety @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> FYI - The new update for VBC is buggy and you should wait on updating or installing.
> 
> I believe it's 1.0.1.8...... 1.0.1.6 is fine. This is on a Mac in Pro Tools BTW.
> 
> ...




Seems alright over here at the moment. I'm on Windows 8 PC in Cubase 6 64bit.

Thanks for the warning though.


I ended up picking up the VCC. I'll be using that for all my channels, before they're submixed into STRINGS,BRASS, etc. Very neat sonic enhancements.

Thanks for the help ceemusic as well. o-[][]-o


----------



## Marius Masalar (Dec 1, 2013)

I use VCC on everything—individual tracks/subs and then the mix to wrap it all up.

Most of the time VBC and/or VTM is also on the mix buss.


----------



## Miska (Dec 13, 2013)

Still waiting for the AAX-version. :(


----------



## Steve Steele (Dec 29, 2013)

I use VCC on all channels and subs. Love the Neve, but they're all good depending on the instrument. I actually find it more useful than the VTM but that's just me.


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 8, 2014)

I just picked these up and they are really good! Very subtle, but at the same time they are not! I mean sometimes you don't even know they are there until you "turn them off".

I like these. Now to find a good set of matching mastering tools!


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 8, 2014)

I bought VCC and tried it, but ended up taking it out of my template. Seems the slight "mojo" that it was adding wasn't a plus to my ears (orchestral mockups).


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 8, 2014)

Used in on all channels, subgroups and masterbuss. 

Great use for EDM as well and made an official demo "David Gary - Trimix - Repulse (original mix) "@ http://www.slatedigital.com/vccdemos/

For orchestral mockups, VVC on masterbuss (not all the time) but i lean towards Acustica Nebula Pro 3 with various 3rd party presets.


----------



## TakeABow (Dec 10, 2014)

I mix and arrange using instruments & EQ with fabfilter, then bounce audio.

Then I turn around and run every track through VCC and the new VMR, the busses through VCC and then VTM. 

I'm a sucker for the 'Slate' sound apparently.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 10, 2014)

In orchestral cues I often (not always) use it on string subgroups and the overall master channel. Usually the Neve setting. I use it to soften up the strings where needed. Strings samples are always on the edge of nasty somewhere in their frequency spectrum. The Neve setting sits on them well. 

If I want to thicken up the drums (orchestral) it's a good thing to use the Neve setting. If I want brighten up drums I go for the API setting. Haven't found a use for the other consoles setting yet. 

I use Magnetic II instead of the Slate VTM. 

Waiting for FG-X to sort itself out before I use it again. But usually I tend to want to retain the dynamic range for the type of projects I work on and don't use much of anything on the master channel. I let the dub mixer squash it and worry about all the loudness madness issues. 

.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 10, 2014)

Jack Weaver @ Wed Dec 10 said:


> In orchestral cues I often (not always) use it on string subgroups and the overall master channel. Usually the Neve setting. I use it to soften up the strings where needed. Strings samples are always on the edge of nasty somewhere in their frequency spectrum. The Neve setting sits on them well.
> 
> If I want to thicken up the drums (orchestral) it's a good thing to use the Neve setting. If I want brighten up drums I go for the API setting. Haven't found a use for the other consoles setting yet.
> 
> ...



not using slate vcc that much in orch at all.Using it on rock stuff yes,but only the mixbuss.That neve setting adds a bit too much fake low end to my ears compared to the real thing imvho.The ssl one adds this strange kinda left -right phase washiness,like it's trying to add wideness somehow.Don't recall the real desks striking me that way...?Prefer to use BX digital eq with the m-s mode to get a bit of stereo lift if that's what I want.At least I know what that's doing to the sound!

For strings I find the waves C4 better at taming those nasties that jump out.Nice to be able to sorta de-ess one range and upward expand others at the same time.Finding B2 on a score stage setting can tame the harshness there as well(at least for me).

well,mtc fwiw


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 10, 2014)

dgburns sez:


> That neve setting adds a bit too much fake low end to my ears compared to the real thing imvho.The ssl one adds this strange kinda left -right phase washiness,like it's trying to add wideness somehow. Don't recall the real desks striking me that way...?



Yeah, totally right on. Good observation. The Neve setting is fakey and doesn't sound like the real thing. (I don't use the SSL so I can't speak to that.) But keeping that in mind, the extra low end and the unreal Neve sound work OK for purposes of strings taming. It doesn't have to sound authentic - just appropriate to the task. Honestly I'm not totally a Slate simulation junky. When I use his stuff it's not always for his intended purposes. On some orchestral strings this works OK.

I'm also with you on the low end buildup issue with the Neve. The extra low end doesn't really touch the strings - except for the double bass. When I use it on orch perc it is to thicken up the low end. One thing it does seem to have in common with a real Neve is that the more channels you use the more cloudy it seems. 

So for the price I paid for it VCC gives me some return on investment. Maybe not the way Slate originally intended. 

He also sed:


> Nice to be able to sorta de-ess one range and upward expand others at the same time.


Yup, that's a good way to attack the eq issue. As is tweaking a multiband compressor. Recently I've been just automating an eq. The new FabFilter EQ2 has a handy little keyboard below the frequency chart and once you know what key you're in at the moment you can tame specific notes and/or their harmonics. Real handy. Doesn't really take much longer than tweaking the multiband compressor. 
But to be brutally honest, I seem to often get myself in trouble with upward expansion. Totally a shortcoming on my part. 

.


----------

